

New Apps Promise to Find the News in All the News - edw519
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/09/news-finding-apps/

======
sotzing
SF-based startup called buzzbox (<http://www.buzzbox.com>) is another example
of an attempt to apply personal relevance algorithms/heuristics to online
news.

They take it a step further by trying to 'close the content loop' through
automatically feeding users' personal news streams to others via a user-
specific parallel twitter account (and an RSS feed).

kindof an interesting model - i had lunch with one of their marketing guys
last week (a friend) - who mentioned his buzzbox twitter account had
significantly more followers than he. curious now how many of those followers
were follow-spammers though...

